# Amazing model detail



## oldcrowcv63 (Jun 17, 2012)

My brother sent me photos of the models done by a fellow who some of you may know but whose detail is extraordinary. Its been decades since I built my last aircraft model and may return to it someday when I have more patience than I now possess. My apologies if these have been posted before. if these are new they only get more impressive. Let me knoe if you've seen them before or would like to see more of this artist's work.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 17, 2012)

Been posted before, but never tire of seeing his work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2012)

Yep..and Yep


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2012)

Echo the above posts...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2012)

Yep, several threads about him but I can never get tired of seeing this amazing work! Here are a few threads with more pics...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/ultimate-model-builder-you-decide-30966.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/1-16-scale-all-aluminium-models-16476.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/1-16-aluminium-f4u-corsair-17419.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/insane-detailing-22280.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/my-god-8867.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/yo...ls-making-aluminum-aircraft-models-12559.html


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Model* seems an insufficient description for the results of his work. Seems like *miniature reproduction* would be more accurate.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2012)

And just look at that workshop - it's a miniature engineering factory !


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah! His workshop is as neat as his artistic work. I too never get tired of seeing this gent's work posted. A God among men.


----------

